# Whupped'em Again!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad we did not cancel because of the weather forecast because to turned out to be beautiful day and great fishing. I had Mike and Gary back again and Mike’s helper Danny. This was the first time fishing for Danny and what first day it was. The winds were down and the tide coming in it did not take long for the corks to go down and trout coming in the boat. The bite was not crazy but steady and nice sized fish too. Danny caught after a little while after watching Mike and Gary just steady flipping them in he stated doing the same. Box full of good trout along with Danny’s bull redfish and few heads that Mike wanted to keep.
CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHIG ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Now thats a great day on the water!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

you sure don't throw any back


----------

